# Fische waidgerecht töten



## stanleyclan (23. Januar 2009)

Hi Leute!

Da ich erst 15 bin und deshalb noch recht viel Catch&Release betreibe und/aber jetzt in den nächsten Tagen mal eine Forellensee fahren möchte wollte ich fragen, ob mir jemand Bilder o.ä. zeigen kann, wo gezeigt wird, wie ein Fisch waidgerecht getötet wird( betäauben weiß ich schon!#6) da ich noch nciht sooo erfahren bin würde ich mich freuen, wenn es eine Methode geben würde, um keinen Herzstich durchzuführen damit ich nicht die Galle der Forelle treffe...

würde mich über antworten freuen

Stanley


----------



## duck_68 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fische waidgerecht töten*

Hast Du das beim Angelschein nicht gelernt?? Am sichersten ist die Methode: Abschlagen und Kehlschnitt, damit der Fisch gleich ausbluten kann.


----------



## stanleyclan (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fische waidgerecht töten*

ne ist echt so das wurde uns nicht bilderlich gezeigt...kannst du mir vielleicht ein bild davon zeigen??( manchmal wundere ich mich wirklich ob ich nicht i-etwas falsch geamcht habe....manchmla finde ich es schon erschreckend, was ich alles nicht beigebracht bekommen habe...)


----------



## duck_68 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fische waidgerecht töten*

was hälst Du davon, selbst mal Google zu benutzen - dort wirst Du bestimmt fündig - Kehlschnitt/Kiemenschnitt/Herzstich.... eingeben und fertich...


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fische waidgerecht töten*

Stich ein Messer durch eine Kiemenbogenöffnung und zur anderen heraus. Dann schneide am Kiemenbogen entlang nach oben bis zum Anfang des Kiemendeckels, drehe das Messer um und schneide den Kiemenbogen entlang nach unten und schneide gleich unten dann den Fisch durch.
Probiere es, geht ganz leicht und eigentlich kannst Du nichts falsch machen ...

(was aber dein Alter und C&R zu tun hat, ist mir schleierhaft ... )


----------



## heinmama (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fische waidgerecht töten*

Find ich super das Du fragst, Fische leiden stumm.:m:m
Ich kenne das auch nur so das man den Fisch abschlägt und dann kehlt.

Wenn man sich es nicht vorstellen kann:
http://forum.angelsport.de/thread.php?threadid=124&hilight=kehlschnitt

Gruß
Heiko#6


----------



## kraftian (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fische waidgerecht töten*

Hier wird der Kiemenrundschnitt auch nochmal erläutert. Ist sehr einfach zu lernen, und gerade bei Forellen auch sehr gut umzusetzen. Du musst nur darauf achten, dass dein Messer lang genug ist, dass du zwischen den Kiemen durchstechen kannst.

Link: http://forum.aa-anglerforum.de/fisch-toten-t-31.html#pid112


----------



## milez (23. März 2009)

*AW: Fische waidgerecht töten*

Sehr gute Frage!

Da glaubst ja nicht wieviele Leute die Fische gar nicht waidgerecht töten, weil sie denken der Priest sei ein "Totschläger". und dass man den Fisch einfach ersticken läßt, hab ich auch schon gesehen.

Hier sollte man echt mal Aufklärung leisten. In meinem Angelschein Kurs wurde das auch nicht wirklich gezeigt.

Hier werden Kehlschnitt + Kiemenbogenschnitt erklärt: http://www.norwegen-angelforum.net/forum/showthread.php?t=18808&page=4

also, wer sowas sieht: freundlich aber bestimmt mal bescheid sagen.


----------



## Balaton1980 (24. März 2009)

*AW: Fische waidgerecht töten*

kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen, dass man als angelscheininhaber nicht weiß wie man einen fisch waidgerecht tötet.
wenn man das nicht gezeigt bekommt beim kurs dann muß man eben nachfragen oder bei einem erfahrenem angler aus dem bekanntenkreis mal zusehen.
erschreckend ist nur, dass wenn ich die "unwissenden" nach dem neuesten tackle auf dem markt frage, sie in den meisten fällen absolut bestens informiert sind.
vielleicht einfach mal die eigenen prioritäten überdenken.

jedoch nichts für ungut - ich finds ja in ordnung das dann wenigstens hier nachgefragt wird auch wenn es mir nicht ganz verständlich ist das ein anglerboardmitglied mit weit über 600 beiträgen danach fragt wie man einen fisch waidgerecht tötet|kopfkrat


----------



## Fanne (24. März 2009)

*AW: Fische waidgerecht töten*



Balaton1980 schrieb:


> kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen, dass man als angelscheininhaber nicht weiß wie man einen fisch waidgerecht tötet.
> wenn man das nicht gezeigt bekommt beim kurs dann muß man eben nachfragen oder bei einem erfahrenem angler aus dem bekanntenkreis mal zusehen.




glaubst im ernst der gute mann vorne  bringt 30 lebende fische mit und zeigt jedem einzelnen wie man nen fisch abschlägt und tötet? 


ich bitte dich !!!!

Jeder  Angelneuling der  noch nicht bzw noch nie nen Fisch abschlagen musste  wird das nicht wissen !!

Und in der Schulung wird einen genau so das erzählt wie hier ! 


Also Bitte !


----------



## Patrick_87 (24. März 2009)

*AW: Fische waidgerecht töten*

man kann auch bereits tote fische töten


----------



## Locke4865 (24. März 2009)

*AW: Fische waidgerecht töten*

Weis nicht ob dir das so genügt mit den Bildern
sieh dir das mal an


----------



## Balaton1980 (24. März 2009)

*AW: Fische waidgerecht töten*

wenn alle aufpassen würden, dann würd vielleicht sogar ein fischlein reichen  
und wie schon über mir geschrieben, kann man dies auch an einem bereits toten fisch sinnbildlich demonstrieren :m


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (24. März 2009)

*AW: Fische waidgerecht töten*

stanleycan ist wirklich in einer ganz normalen Situation. Viele aus meiner ehemaligen Jugendgruppe des Angelvereins haben trotz Schein und längerer Angelei ebenfalls nie einen Fisch getötet. Die Brassen und Rotaugen, auf die es in der Jugendgruppe meist geht werden i.d.R. nicht entnommen und dass das Töten von Fischen nicht zur Angelprüfung gehört, dafür kann er ja nix. Viele Jugendlichen haben erst auf der Jugendfahrt nach Norwegen oder am Forellensee das korrekte Abschlagen und töten (und ausnehmen) gelernt, als es zum ersten Mal auf "Speisefische" ging.

Ich empfehle auch den Kehlschnitt, da er im Gegensatz zu Herzstich Idiotensicher ist. Selbst wenn man ihn falsch macht - so lange die Kiemen und die Kehle (und damit die großen Blutgefäße zwischen Kiemen und Herz) durchtrennt sind, blutet der Fisch extrem schnell aus und ist sehr schnell sehr tot. Ein wirklich scharfes Messer erleichtert die Sache ziemlich. Ein Filetiermesser ist wegen seiner langen schmalen Klinge besser geeignet als ein Schweitzer Armeemesser.


----------



## Balaton1980 (24. März 2009)

*AW: Fische waidgerecht töten*

wir haben ja auch ne jugendgruppe bei uns und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das dies sie einzige jugendgruppe ist die dem jugendfischer den *waidgerechten* umgang mit den fischen beibringt. gerade hier sollte es doch ziel sein den jugendfischern dies beizubringen oder verstehe ich da jetzt was falsch |kopfkrat


----------



## steel (24. März 2009)

*AW: Fische waidgerecht töten*

oh mann,der kleine woill doch nur alles richtig machen!ist doch toll das er nochmal nachfragt!
was regt ihr euch so auf?


----------



## steel (24. März 2009)

*AW: Fische waidgerecht töten*

...und gottseidank gibts den martin...der weiss nämlich alles!!!!#6


----------



## Lümmy (24. März 2009)

*AW: Fische waidgerecht töten*

Als ich meinen Schein gemacht habe ( Schleswig-Holstein) wurde das auch nicht beigebracht. Aber hier wurde eh kein praktischer Unterricht gemacht. Alles theoretisch.

Wenn man Lust hatte, konnte man *2 x* zu nem Praxissonntag kommen. Dies war aber *nicht* Teil des offiziellen Lehrganges, sondern nur eine Nettigkeit des Lehrgangpersonals.

Das nur mal zu dem Thema, sowas muss man wissen.


Ich finde es gut das er sich erkundigt. Warum erst jetzt, weiß ich allerdings auch nicht. Da könnte aber die Verbindung zu C&R ins Spiel kommen.
Wenn er nie Fische mit nach Hause nimmt, weil er sie *immer* released, brauchte er sie auch nicht töten. Daher fragt er erst jetzt. Meine einzige logische Schlussfolgerung daraus....


----------



## steel (24. März 2009)

*AW: Fische waidgerecht töten*

richtig@lümmy...

und weil auch alle so verständnisvoll sind wird er beim nächsten mal bestimmt wieder fragen...

es ärgert mich wirklich das ein jungangler für eine solche frage kritik einstecken muss!|gr:
andere hätten einfach mal bisschen rumgestochert!!!#d

aber wir älteren machen niemals fehler,wissen alles und habens ja erfunden,deswegen fragen wir auch nie!!!!:q


----------



## Lümmy (24. März 2009)

*AW: Fische waidgerecht töten*



steel schrieb:


> es ärgert mich wirklich das ein jungangler für eine solche frage kritik einstecken muss!|gr:
> 
> Sehe ich ganz genau so|good:
> 
> ...


 
@ TE

Stell ich ruhig weiter fragen, notfalls auch per PN an vertrauenswürdige! Wenn solche Fragen nicht mehr möglich sind, frag ich mich wo sonst der Sinn eines solchen Forums liegt! 

Gruß Lümmy


----------



## stanleyclan (24. März 2009)

*AW: Fische waidgerecht töten*

Jungs es ist alles gut.....ich war gestern am Forellensee und ahbe meine 3 gefangenen Forellen sofort getötet und hat auch super gefunzt!!!!

MfG Stanley

PS: war trotzdem danke für alle die mir geholfen haben!


----------



## mlc (10. April 2009)

*AW: Fische waidgerecht töten*

So ganz ist mir das leider noch nicht klar. Bei meinem Lehrgang wurde gesagt das nur der Herzstich(nach der Betäubung) zulässig ist, aber ob ich als Anfänger das Herz treffe? Beim ersten Mal wird auf alle Fälle mindestens ein erfahrener Angler dabei sein, wäre trotzdem schön wenn es nochmal jemand erklären könnte, das ich nicht ganz doof dastehe. Angeblich sollen Fische ja keine Schmerzen empfinden, ich glaub aber nicht so recht dran und möchte das auf alle Fälle ordentlich machen. Ich finde das sehr wichtig, leider wurde es beim Lehrgang nur ganz kurz theoretisch erwähnt.



> Stich ein Messer durch eine Kiemenbogenöffnung und zur anderen heraus. Dann schneide am Kiemenbogen entlang nach oben bis zum Anfang des Kiemendeckels, drehe das Messer um und schneide den Kiemenbogen entlang nach unten und schneide gleich unten dann den Fisch durch.
> Probiere es, geht ganz leicht und eigentlich kannst Du nichts falsch machen ...


 
Also ich steche (ganz unten?) von einer Seite durch die Kiemen(hinter den Kiemen durch?) zur anderen Seite raus und schneide nach oben. Da drehe ich das Messer um. In welche Richtung schneide ich dann nach unten?


----------



## stanleyclan (11. April 2009)

*AW: Fische waidgerecht töten*

hi 

benutz mal die Suchfunktion, da wird dir geholfen. ich machs nämlich einfach immer nur mit ausbluten lassen und vorher halt die Hauptschlagader vom Herz zu den Kiemen trennen. Hat bis jetzt perfekt geklappt. danke nochmla an die die mir geholfen haben!!!


----------



## mlc (12. April 2009)

*AW: Fische waidgerecht töten*

Also Kiemenbogenschnitt, erscheint mir auch am einfachsten und sichersten. Hab sogar ein paar Bilder gefunden wo das richtig gut zu sehen ist:
http://www.naffen.net/forum/showpost.php?p=261796&postcount=33


----------



## Rosi (12. April 2009)

*AW: Fische waidgerecht töten*

Irgendwie hört sich das total blutrünstig an.

Doch wozu fangen wir Fische? Um sie zu Hause zu braten. Also muß man das Messer eben ansetzen. Blos gut daß es das Internet gibt, denn in den Angelkursen wird so etwas meistens nicht vermittelt. Das Gefühl wie töten ist. Angst vor der vollendeten Tatsache. Einmal gelungen ist es nicht mehr schwer. Erhaltet euch die Ehrfurcht!


----------



## c.peschke (12. April 2009)

*AW: Fische waidgerecht töten*

Also ich habe vor kurzem meinen "Angelschein" gemacht und muss sagen, dass man im Kurs schon theoretisch gezeigt bekommt wo man zum Herzstich ansetzen muss aber wenn die erste Forelle dann vor einem liegt ist es schon ein Unterschied zwischen Theorie und Praxis. Am Freitag war ich in Herrhausen und Uwe hat mir dann an zwei Forellen gezeigt wie man es richtig macht. Ich finde es super wenn gefragt wird bevor der erste Fisch auf eine vielleicht nicht ganz waidgerechte Art getötet wird. Und die Anzahl der Beiträge die man hier im Board geschrieben hat, sagt nichts darüber aus wie lange man schon angelt oder wieviele Fische man schon auf dem Gewissen hat #6

Grüße

Christoph

PS vielleicht kann Dir jemand aus einem Verein oder dein Angelnachbar am Teich einfach dabei helfen? Fragen kostet ja nichts...


----------



## Deep Sea (12. April 2009)

*AW: Fische waidgerecht töten*

An Forellenseen mußte ich leider schon oft beobachten, dass die Fische nach einem mehr oder weniger kräftigen Schlag auf den Kopf ohne Kehlschnitt oder Herzstich in die "Alditüte" wandern. Selbst von langjährigen Vereinsmitglieder wird das so praktiziert. Spricht man die "Kollegen" darauf an, reagieren sie meist verärgert.


----------



## Forellenzemmel (13. April 2009)

*AW: Fische waidgerecht töten*



Deep Sea schrieb:


> An Forellenseen mußte ich leider schon oft beobachten, dass die Fische nach einem mehr oder weniger kräftigen Schlag auf den Kopf ohne Kehlschnitt oder Herzstich in die "Alditüte" wandern. Selbst von langjährigen Vereinsmitglieder wird das so praktiziert. Spricht man die "Kollegen" darauf an, reagieren sie meist verärgert.


 
Hmm - richtig ausgeführt ist auch eine Großforelle nach dem Betäuben tot. Die Nervenreflexe sind auch bei frisch gefangen, sofort ausgenommen Forellen (ohne Eingeweide, Herz oder auch Kopf) meist noch eine gute halbe Stunde sehr ausgeprägt. Da sollte man sich nicht täuschen lassen. Dennoch mach ich immer zur Sicherheit den Kiemenschnitt - allein um das Ausbluten zu forcieren... 
Heut ist es weniger gebräuchlich, aber früher wurd es oft gemacht: Dem Fisch den Hals rumdrehen (nach dem Betäuben) - gebrochene Wirbelsäule (sollte eigentlich schon beim Betäuben passieren) fördert ein waidgerechtes Ableben des Fisches ungemein. Mein Ding war das nie, aber die "Alten" schwörten drauf.

Ach so - den frisch abgeschlagenen Fisch in die Tüte... ist aus mannigfaltigen Gründen einfach scheixxe - langjährige Vereinsmitglieder sollten das aber wissen... und nicht verärgert reagieren#h

Gruß Stefan


----------



## stanleyclan (13. April 2009)

*AW: Fische waidgerecht töten*

wie macht man es denn?? wenn nicht in eine Tüte?? irgendwo muss man die doch mitnehmen oder halten.....


----------



## Forellenzemmel (15. April 2009)

*AW: Fische waidgerecht töten*

Eigentlich gar nicht in eine Tüte, besser geeignet sind Wannen.

Nein, im Ernst - haust Du den frisch abgeschlagenen Fisch, egal ob ausgenommen oder nicht, sofort in eine Plastiktüte sammeln sich da wunderbar Blut, Fischkot und noch anderes leckeres:q. Das in einer Plastiktüte bei 30 Grad im Schatten ergibt ne wunderbare Marinade für den Fisch...

Allein aus hygienischen Gründen: Nur saubere Tiere und nur zum schnellen Transport in die Tüte.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Forellenhunterhoy (15. April 2009)

*AW: Fische waidgerecht töten*

oder in den setzkescher setzen und erst wenn man alles zusammmgepackt hat in die tüte vorteile:1. fisch ist frischer
2. er hat sich ausgeschießen 
3. wird nicht so schnell schleimig als wenn man ihn den halben tag liegen lässt in der sonne 

so mach ichs immer ich finds schöner wenn die fische vormier rumschwimmen aber nicht wegkönnen xDDD


----------



## Forellenzemmel (15. April 2009)

*AW: Fische waidgerecht töten*



Forellenhunterhoy schrieb:


> so mach ichs immer ich finds schöner wenn die fische vormier rumschwimmen aber nicht wegkönnen xDDD


 
Hallo Forellenhunterhoy#h,

aber an und für sich geht es hier um das waidgerechte Töten...

Nix für ungut - was Dir gefällt und Du schön findest, das hat damit eigentlich nichts zu tun.
Über Setzkescher gibts hier einige Trööts, lies Dir die mal durch.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Forellenhunterhoy (15. April 2009)

*AW: Fische waidgerecht töten*

ich mein ja nur das es besser ist die fische erst am angeltagende zu töten mit kelschnitt beforzuge ich


----------



## mlc (17. April 2009)

*AW: Fische waidgerecht töten*

Da gibt es aber auch wieder verschiedene Regelungen, hier dürfen z.B. Salmoniden nicht in den Setzkescher, teilweise soll es wohl auch ganz verboten sein.


----------



## TRANSformator (17. April 2009)

*AW: Fische waidgerecht töten*

Nochmal zum Töten:
Einige scheinen hier ja den Kehlschnitt zu bevorzugen. Wenn jemand mit dem Herzstich nicht klar kommt, ist das sicher auch empfehlenswert. Dazu habe ich schon zu oft gesehen, wie ein Fänger den Fisch auf der Suche nach dem Herz regelrecht gelöchert hat.....

Ich persönlich töte nur per Herzstich. Habe das als kleiner Junge mit 5 Jahren so von meinem Vater gelernt und bis heute absolut keine Probleme. Irgendwann hat man soviel Erfahrung, dass man das fast blind kann. Ich benutze ein relativ großes Jagdmesser mit zweischneidiger Klinge, Messer ansetzen, mit Gefühl ins Herz, nen ganz kleinen Dreh aus dem Handgelenk und es "läuft". Die Galle hab ich dabei noch nie erwischt. 
Die waidgerechte Tötung eines Fisches sollte eigentlich ein wesentlicher Bestandteil der Prüfung sein, wird aber scheinbar häufig vernachlässigt.

Gruß


----------



## swift (17. April 2009)

*AW: Fische waidgerecht töten*

Wo genau kann man eigentlich nachlesen, dass Kehlschnitt bzw. Kiemenrundschnitt (in NRW) erlaubt bzw. waidgerecht ist?

Mein damaliger Lehrer war nämlich der festen Überzeugung, dass nur der Herzstich gestattet ist und der war auch Kontrolleur. |kopfkrat

Nicht dass dann mal ein Kontrolleur kommt und einem einen Vorwurf macht, weil der gefangene Fisch einen Kiemenrundschnitt statt einen Herzstich aufweist.... #c


----------

